# Free Mix



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I brought home a dog thinking he was being mistreated. Not realizing I don't have the time or knowledge to teach him anything. 
He's 1/2 Border Collie and 1/2 German Shorthair. 32 lbs about 17" tall. Like most pups he learns quick, comes when called, house broke, knows where the kitchen is, loves people. Born on Mothers Day this year. 
Has all his shots. 

Text if interested, 801-891-8756

Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Need a picture

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Pics?


----------

